# Fully flocked Canada goose decoys



## Briman (Nov 8, 2011)

I would like to hear opinions on what everyone thinks is the best fully flocked Canada goose decoy on the market. Currently I run Big Foots with flocked heads but I am wondering if it is worth it to switch to a fully flocked decoy. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Not worth the extra cost. They just get worn down no matter how hard you try to take care of them.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

You have the toughest decoy ever made. If it isn't broke, don't fix it. Bout the only thing I would say would be if you want to down size but still have a tough, well made, detailed decoy, trade out those BFs for some Dakota lessers...


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

just keep what you got.and add more if you need more


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Buck25 said:


> just keep what you got.and add more if you need more


X2


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I would definitely Keep your Bigfoots and if you are still interested in Buying Fully Flocked Decoys. I would Suggest either GHG or Dakota's. Fully Flocked are nice decoys but if you dont bag them DONT BUY THEM! They are nice for those cold mornings when decoys tend to ice up a bit they reduce the glare. I personally like to use my best decoys on the perimeter of the Kill Box. (just my preference) I run all GHG FFD's and i bag them every time and in one season (20-25 hunts) of use you can hardly tell they were used.

I had a friend who ran BF's and he just used the chuck in the trailer method and he bought a dozen avian x fully flocked and he just chucked them like the Bf's and they were junk within the first month of hunting...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am still of the belief that that 90-95% of the time any decent quality decoy is gonna pull birds and that those flocked decoy s are only gonna be of any real benefit the other 5-10%.

Guys can tell you how much more effective they are but how does one ever really prove it. There are so many variable to hunting every season and even every day is different.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I am neither here nor there when it comes to flocked vs non flocked decoys. Flocked decoys are really effective on dewey or wet mornings. But they _*SUCK*_ in the snow. Cant wipe them off with out a coating of snow still hanging on to the flocking. I tried using a soft horse brush but it is still a pain in the ash.

Point: They work as good as anyother decoy with the caviat that they, (in my opinion), work better in wet conditions than painted, but are more work in the snow to keep clean.

Gunny


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

i prefer a fully flocked decoy....yes they may be a pain to bag sometimes, but looks wise they are better. why? on sunny days, they dont glare...the flocking absorbs the light and doesnt shine like a regualar painted decoy. cloudy days take your pick.

I run all XFD dakotas....love them!


----------

